# Opinions on these alpine does pedigrees,LA,and PICS?



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

So I am hoping to buy another alpine doe this year, in milk.

Just got some info back from the breeder of 4 that she is selling.
I am just :drool: :drool: Over Juna...although it says she is short.

Heavenly-Hooves Ren Juna- AA1416793 03/04/2006 $450 2011 Linear appraisal 87
Sire: GCH Willow Run A.A. Renaissance Sire's Sire: Willow Run Armand Abraham Sire's Dam: Willow Run Luminary Reneca
Dam: Heavenly-Hooves Shi Janel Dam's Sire: Weed-Hill Caz's Mr. B Dam's Dam: Heavenly-Hooves AZ Shiloh
Juna is almost a finished champion doe with very high milk production. She milked average of 2 gallons a day from March till October and I fought to get her dried off till November. 

Due to the lower end milk production idk about this girl-
MaeStar Farms Pistol's Kaylee- AA1443794 03/09/2008 $300 2011 Linear Appraisal 83
Sire: MaeStar Farms Calangel Pistol Sire's Sire: Roeburn's Caliban Sire's Dam: MaeStar Farms Angel Rose
Dam: Heavenly-Hooves Ren Kyla Dam's Sire: GCH Willow Run A.A. Renaissance Dam's Dam: Heavenly-Hooves Rhea
Kaylee is close to my most correct conformation doe. Her downfall is she is my shortest older doe. What she lacks in her size she makes up for in heart and production. At her peak she was giving 1 gallon a day.

MaeStar Farms Stu's Lightning- AA1512726 03/30/2010 $250
Sire: MaeStar Farms Samantha's Stu Sire's Sire: Roeburn's Caliban Sire's Dam: MaeStar Farms Samantha
Dam: Heavenly-Hooves Ren Juna Dam's Sire: GCH Willow Run A.A. Renaissance Dam's Dam: Heavenly-Hooves Shi Janel
Lightning is Juna's daughter and will be a first time freshener. As stated above her mom is a big producer. Lightning is large boned and stocky and is interesting in her colors. A real flashy girl.

There is a 4th one but I don't know if she is one I am interested in.
She also *may* have a full sister to my Macy.

Price seems high but it is what I am willing to pay for the best of the 4.
Looking to buy an amazing doe that really pump out the milk. that is why juno makes me :drool:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Opinions on these alpine does pedigrees,LA, type eval?*

piccies??


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Opinions on these alpine does pedigrees,LA, type eval?*

Yup, I will have pics. I wrote the breeder and asked for them.
She should send them tomorrow.

Just wanted to know what you guys thought of her (mostly Juna) info?
Her type eval shows some negative stuff about her, such has confo errors she has.
Then the LA shows shows a good appraisal and high marks.
This kinda confuses me. Hows all this work?

I really like the sounds of Juna, her 2 gallons also.
I just have never payed 450 for a goat in my life.
For a buck I would consider it but a doe it is a bit steep...at least for me.
She is worth it though, I would think.
Also with her being in milk that adds about $100 or so.

This lady also sells breeding bucklings for $100 (she sells them way cheaper) and she said she would pick out the best one for me. One she would use in her herd with good confo.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Opinions on these alpine does pedigrees,LA, type eval?*

Here is a pic of Juna.
she has a really level top line.
I will have udder pics of her when she freshens any day now.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Juna just kidded 3/23/12 with buckling twins.
She is producing 1-1.5 gallons with nursing her kid full time, the second one didn't make it.
She usually gets 2 gallons at peak.
Here are udder pics of her.

I am no judge but the only thing I see is her teats are kinda far apart.
The lady said this doe is one of the best for conformation in her herd.


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

Her udder looks very nice to me; especially from the rear. But I'm not an expert with Alpines


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

We were planning to meet on the 8th but she is getting a lot of calls from people who want goats in milk, she is selling 4. So I am going to meet her tomorrow to place a deposit before someone else does. I get first choice which is always nice.

She is also going to take me on a confo tour to show me the good and bads in her herd. 
She knows a lot about conformation and has been doing the shows for years.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That is awsome that you get first choice! and that she is willing to show you around and help you out!


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh and as you can see her milk stand is old and rotting out or something.
I made an offer to build her one out of pine (like the one I built for my does) for $100 off my doe of choice and she liked the idea and is going to take me up on the offer. We have lots of wood from this old cabinet company and that would knock $100 off Juna, so only $350.
That is if I like Juna over the other 3 she is selling. So far Juna is looking to be the best doe.
Want to see what her temperament is like.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That soo cool!


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Oh and it gets better.
She doesn't want a cash deposit.
She said that building the stand for her will be the deposit. So basically a $100 deposit.
She doesn't accept full payment until May though, when she she is picked up.
So I will be able to save up money for the other $350 during April and part of May, although I am only lacking $100 as I have $250 and the stand for $100. Would only take a week or so to get $100.
This would be the most expensive goat I have ever bought, my family thinks I am crazy.
However I picture it as instead of buying two 1-gallon milkers for $250 each I can get one 2 gallon milker for $450, a good deal.

I can't wait to see them tomorrow.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Now I think that is better!


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

So I really liked Juna and so will be putting a deposit on her.
The only thing I was nervous about was the she has long teats.
They are longer than what it appears in the pics.
They would make it easy for me to milk, but wonder if this would be a problem?
They are not super long...just longer than usual.
She said her son has been milking her since he was 4(now 8) and she is easy to milk.
None of her other goats had that and her daughters are an improvement with the teat length.
Otherwise she has better conformation than any of the does I have.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Big long teats are a good thing to me. I don't think it will be a problem at all. Just look at Beep's.










They are bigger now then in that pic form a week ago but that's normal for a FF. The kids had a bit of trouble latching on for the first two days because they also point straight down but they got better. Juna looks like a good doe. I'm sure she will be a good fit for you.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Well this is Juna's 6th lactation if I am not mistaken, she is 6 yrs old.
Might be her 5th lactation.
She said she has always had those long teats.
The kids had a little trouble latching on at first she said but when they did they never let go, lol.

Long teats are also a good thing for me, as being a guy my hands are kinda big.
So it would make it a breeze for me to milk her, just didn't know if it was a bad thing genetically.Although she said none of Juna's kids ever had the long teats. She even said it wasn't a bad thing if I didn't mind it.


----------

